# Weekly Online Skype+MapTools RPGA games



## jamesmanhattan (Nov 16, 2009)

We have a group of regular players taking turns running RPGA D&D adventures online using Skype and MapTools. Please join us if you are interested.

Check 'em out here rpgconnect.org


----------



## Nid (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm interested, my email adress is: bozgat@gmail.com, email me PLEASEEEE!!!!


----------



## jamesmanhattan (Dec 15, 2009)

You want a special invitation? Just come to the site. It's all there and explained how you can participate.


----------

